# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Sa i duan shqiptaret e Shqiperise shqiptaret jashte kufijve ?

## Selami2006

Kur lexoi ketu ne FSH habitem se si fyhen shqiptart mes veti turp .
Jam i bindur se ka shume  Shqipeter te Maqedonis , Kosoves , Malit zi , Presheves, Medvegjes , Bujanocit qe jan torturuar ,vrar i ka kushtuar jeta  qe e kan thane emrin SHQIPERI.

----------


## Black_Mamba

Mendoj se i dojn shum pamarur parasysh se jane jasht kufijve te tyre,po ka disa qe besimi ju pengon dhe si pasoj e saj fillon ta urrej apo ta ofendoj me gjera qe nuk duhet tja thot.

----------


## xfiles

une shqiptarve mundohem ti rri sa me larg, perveç atyre qe kam njohur perpara se te ikja ne itali. Dhe kjo vlen per shumicen, shqiptaret kane nje veti qe e dallojne njeri tjetrin thjesht me nje shikim nje kilometer larg, dhe kur qellojne perballe apo ne autobuz thjesht bejne sikur nuk e kuptojne se ai tjetri eshte shqiptar, dhe kur flasin flasin italisht qe te mos ta kuptoje shqiptari tjeter se ky eshte shqiptar. 
Thjesht mbajne distancen mes njeri tjetrit.

----------


## Black_Mamba

xfiles se ke kuptu pyetjen qe e ka bere,sa na doni ju shqiptaret e Shqiperis neve shqiptareve jasht kufijeve te Shqiperis cka jemi, kjo mendoj se eshte pyetja qe e ka bere ai.

----------


## xfiles

Ke te drejte, e paskam keqkuptuar pyetjen.

----------


## Inteligjentja

ohhh edhe une gabim e paskam kuptuar sondazhin. Sela mos i krijo pershtypjet me forume se ata anatere te cilet replikojne ashper me njeri-tjetrin nuk jane te nje etniciteti.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Xfiles- Sido qe ta kesh kuptuar pyetjen, prape pergjigjen e dhe ne nje fare menyre  :P
Ne fakt kjo pyetje qe eshte shtruar, eshte kot. Une dhe nqs respektoj nje shqiptar (qofte ky dhe jashte Shqiperise), e respektoj si njeri dhe jo se eshte nga Kosova psh. Te jesh shqiptar nga Kosova, Mal i Zi, Maqedoni etj, nuk te jep ndonje status te vecante "dashurie". 
Kam shok nga Drenica dhe Prespa e Maqedonise te cilet i respektoj dhe i kam miq shum te afert, me te afert se vet korcaret qe kam ketu ku jam, por kjo nuk vlen ne pergjithesi por ne nivel individual.

----------


## BEHARI

> Kur lexoi ketu ne FSH habitem se si fyhen shqiptart mes veti turp .
> Jam i bindur se ka shume  Shqipeter te Maqedonis , Kosoves , Malit zi , Presheves, Medvegjes , Bujanocit qe jan torturuar ,vrar i ka kushtuar jeta  qe e kan thane emrin SHQIPERI.


une votova se,shqiptaret e shqiprise i duan apo i respektojn pak shqiptaret jasht kufivet!!
Shpjegimi i votes time!
une mendoj se sa do shume qe te i duam,ofrojme,ndihmojme,apo respektojme shqiptaret jashte kufirit,kurre nuk duhet te themi se i duam shuume,POR DUHET TE I DUAM AKOMA DHE ME SHUME!pasi per mendimin tim ate qe shqiptaret e shqiprise nuk arriten dot ta bejne per kombin,shqiptaret jashte kufirit e bene me se miri,konkretisht Kosovaret te cilet me forcen inteligjencen dhe luften qe ata bene kundra Serbit, arriten te fitojne pamvarsine njehkosisht ngriten larte dhe vlerat e kombit shqiptar ne pergjithsi!!

un per vehte personalisht shqiptaret jasht kufirit ,i dua njesoj sikur gjithe shkodranet!!

----------


## ardita04

Cfare pyetje qe beni mua me duken njelloj ku ka me mire se te jesh i rrethuar nga fqinje qe flasin nje gjuhe me ty dhe kane te njejtat zakone sic jemi ne me Kosoven apo Maqedonine     te shpesojme qe kur te vijme ne  Kosove te mos  kemi me nevoje per pashaporte apo kontrolle doganore

----------


## xfiles

> Xfiles- Sido qe ta kesh kuptuar pyetjen, prape pergjigjen e dhe ne nje fare menyre  :P
> Ne fakt kjo pyetje qe eshte shtruar, eshte kot. Une dhe nqs respektoj nje shqiptar (qofte ky dhe jashte Shqiperise), e respektoj si njeri dhe jo se eshte nga Kosova psh. Te jesh shqiptar nga Kosova, Mal i Zi, Maqedoni etj, nuk te jep ndonje status te vecante "dashurie". 
> Kam shok nga Drenica dhe Prespa e Maqedonise te cilet i respektoj dhe i kam miq shum te afert, me te afert se vet korcaret qe kam ketu ku jam, por kjo nuk vlen ne pergjithesi por ne nivel individual.


e di qe ke te drejte, 
ne fakt nuk bej dallim mes shqiptareve te shqiperise dhe ata jashte kufijve, nuk shoh nga je po ça njeriu je, edhe pse shumices se shqiptareve do u rrija larg, pa dallim krahine.

----------


## xfiles

> Kur lexoi ketu ne FSH habitem se si fyhen shqiptart mes veti turp .
> Jam i bindur se ka shume  Shqipeter te Maqedonis , Kosoves , Malit zi , Presheves, Medvegjes , Bujanocit qe jan torturuar ,vrar i ka kushtuar jeta  qe e kan thane emrin SHQIPERI.


kjo çeshtje qe shtron ti eshte pak e gabuar, sepse do ishte me e sakte te thoje sa e duan shqiptaret njeri tjetrin pa dallim kufijsh, e jo te besh dallime te tilla,
ne kete forum me shume shahen shqiptaret jashte kufijve me njeri tjetrin se sa ata brenda kufijve, kuptohet arsyeja eshte politike.

----------


## Selami2006

> kjo çeshtje qe shtron ti eshte pak e gabuar, sepse do ishte me e sakte te thoje sa e duan shqiptaret njeri tjetrin pa dallim kufijsh, e jo te besh dallime te tilla,
> ne kete forum me shume shahen shqiptaret jashte kufijve me njeri tjetrin se sa ata brenda kufijve, kuptohet arsyeja eshte politike.


Shoki une flas ketu shka po lexoj ne FSH do tipa qe i shajn gjithqka ofendojn shqiptaret qe nuk jan nga shqiperia 
 ket tem e hapa prej zemres se plasur

----------


## Izadora

> Kur lexoi ketu ne FSH habitem se si fyhen shqiptart mes veti turp .
> Jam i bindur se ka shume  Shqipeter te Maqedonis , Kosoves , Malit zi , Presheves, Medvegjes , Bujanocit qe jan torturuar ,vrar i ka kushtuar jeta  qe e kan thane emrin SHQIPERI.



nqs te kam kuptuar mire 
a i duan shqiptaret e shqiperis ,shqiptaret nga Kosova(me thene te drejten nuk di ti ndaje)?

----------


## xfiles

> Shoki une flas ketu shka po lexoj ne FSH do tipa qe i shajn gjithqka ofendojn shqiptaret qe nuk jan nga shqiperia 
>  ket tem e hapa prej zemres se plasur


ne sill ndonje shembull, dhe mbi te gjitha, arsyen pse i shajne,
sepse ka shume "shqiptare" ketu ne forum qe jetojne jashte kufijve dhe bejne propagande islamike anti-shqiptare.

----------


## ardita04

po i shtoj dhe une dicka postimit te X-file qe ka dhe disa te tjere shqiptare qe ne vend qe te promovojne vlerat cilesite me te mira te shqiptareve si dhe bukurine qe na ka falur zoti vijne nga jashte dhe na shajne sikur ne qe jetojme ketu te jemi kafshe dhe nuk jemi shqiptare si dhe ata

----------


## Selami2006

> ne sill ndonje shembull, dhe mbi te gjitha, arsyen pse i shajne,
> sepse ka shume "shqiptare" ketu ne forum qe jetojne jashte kufijve dhe bejne propagande islamike anti-shqiptare.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=588
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=596

----------


## RaPSouL

Mendoj që na duan edhe pse jo të gjithë  :perqeshje:  (shaka)

----------


## Selami2006

> po i shtoj dhe une dicka postimit te X-file qe ka dhe disa te tjere shqiptare qe ne vend qe te promovojne vlerat cilesite me te mira te shqiptareve si dhe bukurine qe na ka falur zoti vijne nga jashte dhe na shajne sikur ne qe jetojme ketu te jemi kafshe dhe nuk jemi shqiptare si dhe ata


Ketu qendron problemi se vleren e vendit ton nuk e qmojm !

----------


## Jack Watson

Ne s'duam njëri-tjetrin brenda Shqipërisë, lëre më jashtë saj. Votova për *pak.*

----------


## Selami2006

> Ne s'duam njëri-tjetrin brenda Shqipërisë, lëre më jashtë saj. Votova për *pak.*


Ku qendron problemi ?
Per qka aq shume te perqar ?
Pershkak politikes apo diqka tjeter ?

----------

